# Adw Launcher Ex Setting Killing Me...



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I need some help. I love adw launcher ex but can not figure out why I can't get the same screen setting with items on the desktop. In portrait mode I can't get items on the desktop at the top fifth of the screen... when in landscape mode I can't get items on the edges. I have it configured on the stock adw, but wanted the enhanced screen settings and hub options to play with. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk - my liver smells funny.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

You might want to get VTL Launcher. It's a tablet UI based on ADW. It was made for tablets that aren't running Honeycomb yet.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6983-vtl-launcher/


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Can you setup hubs in vtl? I can not find the select screen options from the launcher actions. Thanks.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never used hubs so I'm not sure.


----------



## dgolom (Jun 12, 2011)

In Main Dock Style settngs, set to None (Expand desktop). You lose the ADW dock but you can add a shortcut to the app drawer on your home screens.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Holt crap.. that was simple but now one more item... my icons when placed right next to eachother slightly overlap. Is there a way around this by moding the nums of rows or colunms? I might be overworking this a bit but man I am killing myself trying to tweak this thing. Everyone has awesome interfaces and mine is crappy lol. Thanks again in advance for the help.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## dgolom (Jun 12, 2011)

I have mine set to 8 columns and 6 rows. It ends up looking like this (forgive the icon arrangement, i just spaced them so you could see how they look) :








Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

